# Dream Workes Racing QR Turbo



## MAGICIAN (Oct 19, 2002)

DREAM WORKES RACING 
www.dreamworkesracing.com 
SST INTERCOOLED TURBO CHARGER SYSTEM SENTRA SE-R / SPEC V / ALTIMA 


*Designed for 2.5 L engine applications. 
*Bolts directly on to the stock 2.5 L engine, 
*No additional modifications. 
*Mitsubishi TDO5H-S 360 degree water cooled turbo and includes a 
*Cast SG iron exhaust manifold 
*Built in waste-gate, 
*High flow cat-back exhaust, 
*Stainless steel exhaust manifold heat shield, 
*Fifth fuel injector, 
*Fuel pressure regulator, 
*Air to air intercooler 
*Stainless steel intercooler pipes 
*All plumbing, all required hardware 
*Stainless steel braided Teflon water and oil hoses, 
*Pre-programmed fuel management system that interfaces with 2.5 L engine control module. 
*Performance from stock 2.5 L engine is 260 hp and 280 ft lbs torque. ** 
*Dream Workes SST systems have a 3 year / 36,000 mile limited power-train warranty. *** 
*50 state emissions legal with standard boost. (7-8ps 
*Boost Capabilities up to 12 PSI with internal engine modifications. 

APPLICATIONS:
2002-4 Nissan SE-R Spec V Manual 
2002-4 Nissan Sentra S / SE-R Manual / Automatic 
2002-4 Nissan Altima 2.5L Manual / Automatic 
European and Asian Applications Also Available, Call for Info. 

PART NUMBERS:
SST- 25078A SST- 25078M 2002-4 2.5 Sentra / SE-R $4300.00 MSRP 
SST- 25079A SST- 25079M 2002-4 2.5 Altima $4300.00 MSRP SST- 25077M 2002-4 2.5 SE-R Spec V $4300.00 MSRP 

Dream Workes Racing LLC. 
2451 E. Tremont Avenue Bronx, NY 10461 
Phone: 718.792.0993 Fax: 718.409.3762i) 

*PLEASE READ ALL INFO BELOW FOR ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS!!!* 

First things First. Keep in mind that this kit along with the 3.5 kit is a joint collaboration with Dream Workes/Alpine Development. The have been working together, for more than 15 months to create a high HP, daily driveable, complete bolt on kit. Their goal was CARB certified warranty, and reliability. These three companies have come together in a way no others have before to make these vehicles perform the best they can while maintaining reliability, and that is just unheard of. So Major F”ing Props to them for recognizing the true potential and coming through on their word. 

I will have a lot more (Dyno Charts, etc.….) when the give me/ release there official Press Release on or around 12/15/03. Kits will not be sold until they get there CARB EO# Issued (within the next 2 weeks) and can stamp the products with this number. Both the VQ and QR FI kits are being CARB approved as we speak. Once the CARB stamping is done they will start shipping kits.(january)

Warranty: 
This 3yr/36000-mile warranty “will be” backed by Dell Financial group, and authorized by Nissan The warranty will supersede the factory warranty on the power train only. If you have any factory warranty left that will cover everything else on the car. Warranty work will only be performed at authorized dealers. How ever it does not have to be installed by a dealer. You can have any one you like install it, but if something happens and it is determined through the authorized dealer to be incorrect installation or driver error they will not cover the warranty. So I highly recommend that you either have your dealership install it for you or after installation take it to a dealer and have them verify proper installation, So as not to void the warranty. By the way there are several dealership buying up Hundred of kits (both the 2.5 turbo, and 3.5 supercharger) to sell from there dealerships. But those of course will be regular price and most likely have to be installed by them. 

FYI…. If your balance shafts are pulled, your factory warranty is void. This will however not void the Dream Workes warranty provided that it does not cause any malfunction. (The tech said it should not be a problem, but they have not tested this kit on a car with this mod so who knows). And as far as the Knock Sensor goes, put it back were it goes, they’ve taken care of the problem in their ECU piggy back system. Their ECU piggyback system has not had a problem with the new (after recall) ECU’s. They have tried CAI, but have repeatedly found that the stock air box configuration obtains more power. And also the cat back exhaust included in this kit is tuned to the turbo, so you can sell your exhaust if you like or you can play with yours but no guarantee that it will increase HP any more than theirs. 

If you ask how much it will be without the cat back, only a bout a $100 cheaper. The reason…way too long to post. So go ahead and take it! 
The fifth fuel injector (mounted before throttle body) is a 65lb. injector. 
This kit also utilizes a re-circulating valve, instead of BOV or Bypass valve. You can put a BOV if you like and may be an option in the future. 

Towards the middle of next year there will be a stage 2 and 3 available but these will void the warranty, so wait until the warranty has expired. 
Also keep an eye out in the future (April 2004) for some major magazine coverage with new information that will blow your mind. (I am not at liberty at this time to discuss) Plus they are also developing a lot of other products for these cars (again I cant say what). 

I have been authorized as one of only 2 people to do a group buy for the turbo kit. So get in know in the group buy located on the V board for more information, and how to join in. http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=24395

If you have more Questions Please contact me direct( pm or [email protected] )or call them direct @718-792-0993 they are a very supportive team and will kindly take time to answer and explain all questions.. The two guys (Nick and Goran) are partners and have been in this industry for more than 16 years and are very professional. Nick is the driver for the World challenge Acura Integra, and has been asked to race there soon to be created SSTR(hint hint) 350z in next year’s season. Thanks again!
______________


----------

